# They Just Stoped



## BigBud2414 (Dec 1, 2009)

So i germanted six seeds 5 sprouted its been 15 days since planting and 3 just stop growing. I'm running a 6 pot res drip system 400 watt MH, PH has been between 5.5 and 6. Five days ago i added 1\8 strength nuts FF grow big  2 of the 5 look good but what happen to the others any advice would be appreciated Thank you pic 2 n 4 look good the others ?


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

how fast does that drip?looks dry you should hand water it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello BigBud2414 

They look dry.

No feed for the first 4 weeks.

The light is too far away, you are getting the plants stretch as they try to reach the light.

How far away is the light?

You need a small fan blowing on the plants.

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 1, 2009)

i would say heat may be the issue here, as well as adding nutes already...

whats the rez temp?


----------



## BigBud2414 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. The pump kicks on every 2 hrs and runs for 2 hrs  the top of the hydroton get dry but the rockwool and the lower pebbles are wet. The light is about 2 ft away the temp on top of the res is around 83F to 86F the res water 68F - 70F.


----------



## zem (Dec 7, 2009)

using 400watt MH is harsh for seedling give them fluros for a start that light can kill some of them. i know a guy who lost 60 seeds out of 400 cuz he kept sprouting them under 400watt MH time after time without knowing what he was doing wrong. just wait till they get some top fan leaves then switch your MH on cheers


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

Sometimes when plants look like they are not growing, they are still growing but growing roots and you will not see an increase in foliage growth.With that being said I would say that the temps area bit warm and you are getting some stretch from the light being to far away. Take care of your temps and your light will work fine.

I have personally used a 400 watt mH from start to finish with no problems once the heat/ventilation issues are taken care of.


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2009)

I've sprouted hundreds under a 1k lamp. It all relates to your environmental control, temps, ventilation, ect.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 8, 2009)

I see a lot of stretch there.... drop those lights a bit...  get some airflow on them and get them babies shakin a lil bit.....make sure not to overheat them though..


----------



## zem (Dec 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sometimes when plants look like they are not growing, they are still growing but growing roots


it happened with me once they just froze almost the same size as the above pics but it was cold and i thought then that it was the low temps, they froze for very long and they  got back to growing and eventually i got some dwarfs and some good ones. maybe it's the genetics... waiting for update from BigBud???? did they pick up?


----------



## BigBud2414 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses I tweaked my setup a little by dropping the light a little lower and adding more ventilation which dropped my temps down to 79-80F also added black n white poly to reflected more light.The pump now runs 24\7 I have five in my system 2 still are not growing up the other 3 are looking good to me any other comments are all welcome and appreciated thank you all


----------



## Real78 (Dec 12, 2009)

Check the roots on the other ones, look to see if there are any changes to the roots? I run DWC which looks like the same design but I use bubbles and that seems to work great. I was going to build a drip system but it cost more and I would have to order my parts on-line. I can get about 70%-90% of my equipment from stores around my area that is why I went with bubbles.


----------



## Real78 (Dec 12, 2009)

What was your temp, ppm, ph and humidity for today?


----------



## BigBud2414 (Dec 12, 2009)

I do have a air pumping bubbles 24\7 my temp in the room was 81F res 69F PH 5.8 humidity 30% ppm i do not no i haven't invested in a meter yet but i did just change my res adding a quarter of what the ff BG recomends.Thanks for the respones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2009)

BigBud2414 said:
			
		

> I do have a air pumping bubbles 24\7 my temp in the room was 81F res 69F PH 5.8 humidity 30% ppm i do not no i haven't invested in a meter yet but i did just change my res adding a quarter of what the ff BG recomends.Thanks for the respones.



Are you using an air stone?


----------



## BigBud2414 (Dec 12, 2009)

yes i have a 5 inch air circle stone


----------



## Real78 (Dec 12, 2009)

You should get a ppm meter asap that will help a lot. I notice my little ones were turning yellow with just water and I didn't know I needed to check the RO water. Once I did that and made changes they turned back to healthy green.


----------

